# Help me choose which one? truck beds



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Ok so I'm puting a flatbed on my truck and its down to these to

http://www.hillsboroindustries.com/Photos/images/AluminumTruckBed1-2PGLG.jpg

or this one

http://www.hillsboroindustries.com/Photos/images/gIIsteeltruckbed3-2PGLG.jpg

what do you think??


----------



## ComSweep (Dec 19, 2008)

I like the black one.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

PS the under body boxes arent an option on ethier cause its a 7ft bed.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

First one-the aluminum


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

I like the looks of the alum. one better, has a more up-to-date look. 

Do you prefer rails on the sides or not?


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

the aluminum one has pockets for rails. the only thing that sucks I need to use a standerd hitch on the back with the aluminum one

http://www.hillsboroindustries.com/Photos/AluminumTruckBedsPG.aspx


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I like the look of the black steel flatbed.

However the alumium one won't rust or need to be repainted in the future. Probably just shined up now and then and it will be good to go for a long time.


----------



## blakerugg (Nov 18, 2008)

aluminum looks better longer, pretty much what mark said.


----------



## Nailit1954 (Mar 6, 2002)

alum now no rust later! 
rust happens quick.


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

aluminum. or else plan on painting it every year if you want to keep it looking good. a rusty bed makes your truck look like crap.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

:waving:Obviously not what your looking for but I thought it was fitting for this post. Saw it on lawnsite.

http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=294039


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

black one definately looks a lot better but not for long unfortunately. the alum. one is gonna outlast the steel one by a lot im assuming, escpecially from the winters and salt.


----------



## berkshire (Feb 16, 2008)

The aluminum bed has my vote, it will last a lot longer.


----------



## muskoka sandman (Nov 9, 2008)

I go with the steel one and have it sprayed with a box liner. The guy that I bought my truck from had the deck custom built and sprayed. Here is a picture, not a very good one from last year. Deck held up real good so far.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Are you going to put a salt spreader on it? If you are you should get the aluminum becouse it won't rust. But I think the black one looks better and it looks more ruged IMO.



muskoka sandman;838005 said:


> I go with the steel one and have it sprayed with a box liner. The guy that I bought my truck from had the deck custom built and sprayed... Deck held up real good so far.


If you have the money to get a sprayed on liner on it steel is the only way to go IMO.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

muskoka sandman;838005 said:


> I go with the steel one and have it sprayed with a box liner. The guy that I bought my truck from had the deck custom built and sprayed. Here is a picture, not a very good one from last year. Deck held up real good so far.


I've thought about the bed liner but I'd be afraid to see what line-x would charge to spray an entire 8ft flatbed, headache rack, and 2 or 4 underbody boxes. For what the steel bed + line-x would be your probably in the ball park of the alumium bed.


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

I like how BEEFY the steel bed looks but it will require lots of maintenance to keep it looking nice so I would probably go with the aluminum bed. Is there a price difference?


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I like the look or the aluminum but the black on looks a lot beefier.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

02powerstroke;837739 said:


> the aluminum one has pockets for rails. the only thing that sucks I need to use a standerd hitch on the back with the aluminum one
> 
> http://www.hillsboroindustries.com/Photos/AluminumTruckBedsPG.aspx


Go Alum. Painting the black one will stink, I like the lines of the alum. one better anyway. Get a nice Curt tubular hitch (like the one they picture), and it will look great back there.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

there both almost the same price the theres one in NY aluminum for $1900


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

I vote steel... easier to fix when you back into something... And anyone can do it...

I tangled with a school bus and did $12,000 of damage... NONE to my flatbed...


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Not a bad point about damage repair. I would dread painting that whole thing tho, what a PITA, especially if it will see a sander, alum would be so much nicer. 

A buddy of mine has a painted steel one, it looks OK, but the paint is faded, chipped, rust spots, not really ready for a repaint, but not looking too good.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Look what I picked up today!!!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey that thing looks sweet 02. Keep us updated with the install will ya?


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

SuperdutyShane;851380 said:


> Hey that thing looks sweet 02. Keep us updated with the install will ya?


I'm doing a bunch of other stuff with the bed off so....


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Why are you putting a flat bed on a single rear wheel shortbed?


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

abbe;851389 said:


> Why are you putting a flat bed on a single rear wheel shortbed?


Cause my stock beds rotted out and all I do is pull that trailer in the pictures and plow. The new bed has the goose neck hitch built in, Plus it kinda matches my other truck


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

Good choice. Hillsboro makes a quality product.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

it seems nice I will see how it holds up


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

02powerstroke;851397 said:


> Cause my stock beds rotted out and all I do is pull that trailer in the pictures and plow. The new bed has the goose neck hitch built in, Plus it kinda matches my other truck


Dang that red Ford in the pic is too sweet


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

thanks I have alot of time working on it this summer


----------



## B Nick (Mar 3, 2009)

Black for looks and a painting project, aluminum that will outlast.
Go aluminum


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

B Nick;851499 said:


> Black for looks and a painting project, aluminum that will outlast.
> Go aluminum


yeah I bought that one in the pics today so its kinda settled wesport


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

02powerstroke;851518 said:


> yeah I bought that one in the pics today so its kinda settled wesport


:laughing:

What year is your dually?

You mentioned doing a lot of other things while the bed is off, stronger rear suspension ? Stuff like that?


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

1985 F-350 4 speed T-18 with gear splitter, 460CI, intake,cam, 750cfm Holly,headers,flowmasters, I'm swapping out the whole rear axle and painting everything


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

why swap the rear axle?


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

the ring and pinon are f*)ked the spidergears are junk and the pinon bearing is shot I got quotes in the high 8s to 1300 to fix it so i got a whole axle from a truck that was parted out and i can do all the work my self


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

02powerstroke;851615 said:


> the ring and pinon are f*)ked the spidergears are junk and the pinon bearing is shot I got quotes in the high 8s to 1300 to fix it so i got a whole axle from a truck that was parted out and i can do all the work my self


Did that too my last truck. i actually snapped the ring gear, definetly was cheaper to replace the whole axle


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Mark13;837753 said:


> I like the look of the black steel flatbed.
> 
> However the alumium one won't rust or need to be repainted in the future. Probably just shined up now and then and it will be good to go for a long time.


Dido! I'm getting so tired of scraping and re painting stuff, its just one more thing to do,lol. Plus the black one didnt have stake pockets (if you need them). The aluminum is far less weight also, but both look good....my choice is the aluminum.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

02 i like the aluminum bed, Your dually is one good looking truck, all it needs is a Cummins :} That truck is really clean.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I was going to say go with the black one, not a bit of rust on ours after last season with the v box on it, or after this summer with a sprayer on it. Those beds are really nice though, put a v box on, and still plenty of room for a snowblower.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

I had to go with what was instock and theres No dealers anywhere close to me AT all so I had to get the aluminum one. but hey better than a rotted out stock bed.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

well one out of 8 bolts would come out with an 850 ft lb impact gun. the others are froze up good tryed pd blaster and heat so I have to grind them off. found this little gem hidding under the Line x


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

looking forward to seeing the truck with the flat bed.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Here's how far it got today









Done for today bed,hitch, old 5th wheel, air bags,strobes and wireing, and anything else I dont need gone.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

cant wait to see what it will look likw when ur finished


----------



## blakerugg (Nov 18, 2008)

any finished pics?


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

that's a nice looking bed. the only thing i don't like. nothing to step on to get up on the deck....

the bed i designed and built for our 93/85 f-250

the 5th wheel bolts down, with built in blind mounts for the rails. 
the rear corners come out with 2 bolts each for a complete flatbed. 
has steps in the front braces, and the head ach rack ties into tube that run to the bottom of the frame for extra support..

would have been nice to use alum. but $$$ and even alum still corrodes


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

theonlybull;899668 said:


> that's a nice looking bed. the only thing i don't like. nothing to step on to get up on the deck....
> 
> the bed i designed and built for our 93/85 f-250
> 
> ...


Looks good. I have to get some updated pics of mine with the clear LED's on


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

nice older ford bet its nice to backup with that flatbed
would be da best if a 6.9 is in there
i think all the f series trucks should of had leaf springs in the front instead of coils. cant stand my weak coils


----------

